# Meetings



## Stu-TDi (Nov 16, 2011)

Is there any meets in NI or are we a boring country 

Any info would be great  

Thanks


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

There used to be but it fizzled out. I had tried to organise one from OCD and had a few industry specialists who were interested in doing demo nights but believe it or not i had people calling threatening me f I continued mainly the RMS in crowd I later found out. so knocked it on the head. I am thinking of running a few nights and some coffee and cars mornings next year for people who are interested.


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would be up for this :thumb:


----------



## Stu-TDi (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes would also be interested


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

well the coffee and cars mornings will be a regular over the summer months and may possibly get a few detailing days. i know a few of our friends from teh main land have expressed an interest in coming over to run demo days so we will have to see about getting something sorted! looks like its going to be a busy year....


----------



## CDZ150 (May 5, 2011)

Yep. Would love to get a bit of good tuition - roll on the summer (whats that again??)


----------

